# Unofficial - SOWO FS/WTB thread



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone buying/selling parts or cars this year?


I have some B6 Audi and mk2 goodies I may bring with if there's interest.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

ill be on the lookout for some mk2 stuff there...even though the only mk2 stuff on my car is the body and interior...lol....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Check my part out thread in my signature. I can bring anything that's left over.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Never installed, brand new, ABA Neuspeed Supercharger. Can bring.


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

A roof rack for a mkv jetta and a set of interlagos depending on how my cash plays out before the show comes up.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mk4 Wagon Parts.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

- Kyle:beer:


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

id like to trade my gti sport seats for a set of mk2 recaros plus cash on my end. let me know:beer::beer:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

mk1 interior parts


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

I have fukk MKII Pirelli Interior in great condition, I'd like to sale or trade, If traded depending on the interior I'd like cash on top from the person I'm trading with


----------



## powerr (Mar 18, 2012)

good to know that i must say it is nice share


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ge3-Turbo-2.5L-Rabbit&p=75707358#post75707358


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

20mm H&R spacers w/ extended lugs. 5x110/5x112..80$


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Mk4 R32 fuel rail and stock injectors
Stock intake manifold (one nipple broken) 
2 hatch handles- t-red and dbp
T-red bumper markers
Neuspeed strut tower bar
Stock R32 exhaust manifolds
Bbs rc's custom painted you choice of color (i work at a paint shop) they have minor rash that I will fix and then spray for you...comes with good tires as well


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have an OEM Vento textured top front bumper. For a mk3 obviously. 

This is NOT a golf front, it's a legit 4 slat vento bumper. In very good condition. $400 picked up at SoWo.

I should add that it is the bare bumper, no grilles, lights or lip.


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

What B6 parts you selling OP?

I have a (Red) brand new Rocky Mount EuroPitch Fork Mount that I would haul to SoWo if someone wants to buy, will fit OEM factory bars, Aero bars, and Thule bars, http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...hFork-Mount-(Brand-New)?p=7430792#post7430792


----------



## HWY HNTR (Dec 15, 2009)

oz 17 inch 35 hole barrels (2) and some lips (1.5) if anyone is interested


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a yakima roof rack with fairing that id be willing to sell at SOWO. I am also parting out a 2000 Jetta with a golf front end and I could possibly bring parts for that too if anyone is interested in anything in particular!!!


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

DownhillA4 said:


> What B6 parts you selling OP?


I actually don't have much left. The only big ticket items I've got are a built 1.8T and a 630cc Unitronic ECU for a 2003+ B6. I can give you more details if you're interested in either.



GTiVR6Banger said:


> I have full MKII Pirelli Interior in great condition, I'd like to sale or trade, If traded depending on the interior I'd like cash on top from the person I'm trading with


pictures? Outright asking price?


----------



## GTiVR6Banger (Aug 16, 2006)

b6lovin said:


> pictures? Outright asking price?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5548036-FS-FT-Pirelli-interior-for-a-Jetta-Coupe

Would like 800 outright, door cards front and rear, seats front and rear, and I have a dash, has cracks, but I can bring it if someone needs it or is interested


----------



## jettablabla (Sep 23, 2011)

Ginuwine16V said:


> I have a yakima roof rack with fairing that id be willing to sell at SOWO.


price? condition? fit said jetta?


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

jettablabla said:


> price? condition? fit said jetta?


*click here for link to my partout thread* picture in there as well. It is in decent condition. its seen some miles the only thing you cant see in the pics is one of the qtowers has a plastic side piece missing ..purely cosmetic....and i'm missing the key for the sks locks. willing to negotiate as well.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

and yes it is for a mk4 jetta


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

mk2 interior and some 2.0t stuff


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Dumb question is it free to set up and sell stuff?


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Btw I am looking for a clean set of VW bottle caps.:thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got a Euro tdi Rear valance for a MKV, it's painted TR. :beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to get my hands on a set of mk4 GLI Recaros. Would be looking to do a trade for my heated sport cloths + cash. 

Would also be interested in a pair of 17" OZ 2.5" lips and any fun wooden Momo/Nardi/Personal steering wheels you might have.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

mk5 underhood insulation 
mk5 stock suspension 
mk5 gti/jetta stock front lip.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll bring my FSI Carbonio CAI if anyone is interested. I'm asking $100 for it, but I'll take best offer


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a set of front MK2 G60 flares, NOS MK2 front bumper reinforcement, Mk1 short shifter.....


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a-lot.. 

125cc Shifter kart for trade 
MK1 Diesel A/C lines, pump, condensor, evap, ect.  
Caddy Tail lights and corners + more 
MK3 GLX Parts + The part out 
Mk1/MK2 'GP' Code 4-speed transmission 
Bunch of misc MK! parts 
AND ANYTHING THIS GUY HAS 
^^Just add a little for my hassle to swing over there and stuff my car with stuff. eace: 

Also I want to add that large items that will take up space in my car, need to be paid for before I leave. I'm not hauling parts down just to bring em back :thumbup:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

H&R street performance coilovers for the MkV R32. Fit other applications as well, the CC for instance. Bought brand new. I'm asking $900, on the car only ~5k mi.

Complete stock MkV R32 suspension, approx. 44k mi on the setup. Open to offers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBo (Aug 17, 2008)

ill be keepig an eye on this thred. 

ill list some stuff when i get home too i could bring 

mk4 r32 lowering springs and bilstein shocks, mk4 vr6 tokico lowering springs and shocks...ill have to look and see what else


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

mk3 and b5 passat parts 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5356364-Fs-lots-of-vr6-gti-stuff! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5097548-fs-leftover-b5-passat-stuff 

plus a rear mk2 jetta big bumper skin i can bring


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

FS: OG Projektzwo P2 Mirrors. link is in the sig


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

MK3 parts pm me with needs 

will update later.


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

Worlds largest swap meet right!:thumbup:


----------



## Original Slacker (Nov 30, 2007)

*MKV/ MKVI Tein Lowering Springs*

I have a set of Tein (S Tech) lowering springs that are BNIB. They will fit both MKV and MKVI. $175 and it's yours. 

Also, GIAC flashloader for $75. 

I will be at SOWO Friday through Sunday. PM for more info, offers, or pics.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

This may be a long shot, but I have a pair of ECS clear sidemarkers that have been professionally painted Lava Grey that fit a prefacelifted audi a3 sline bumper only. These DO NOT fit the standard a3 bumper. 

I had my car in for paint and had two sets painted lava grey. 1 set is on my car, the other is for sale. 

$40 bucks and they are yours...


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5663604-FS-5x120-corvette-sawblades


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a set of power mk3.5 cabrio mirrors that I will have with me. They have some scratches but in good shape. $150obo


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

Green front indicators for MK2 with small bumpers - $30 

Just like these (not my pic):


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

WTB: laserdisc movies and players


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

dog_poopie said:


> WTB: laserdisc movies and players


 Man those are old school. I remember watching james bond goldeneye on those. Lol 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatMKVGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a set of 5x112 17" O.Z. Waves mounted on Falken ZE-502 225/45/17s. I might sell the tires separately if no one wants the wheels or vice versa. The wheels are in great condition, NO curbage. The only damage is a few rock chips from daily driving on bad roads. The tires have decent tread left, they've been used for less than a year. $750 

Aftermarket MKV GTI grille with chrome stripe. Has holes for euro plate. $80 

Used Eurojet PCV fix, was on car for only about 800 miles. Nothing wrong with it, the dealer replaced my PCV under warranty so I'm just using the new OEM one. $40 

PM me if you're interested in anything. I won't be hauling stuff to SoWo unless someone is interested in buying.


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

WTB: MK4 OEM Euro Bumper cover (color does not matter) PM me!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I will update this as I remember what I have laying around. 

-5x100 and 5x112 5mm spacers


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Porsche Phonedials for sale. 15x7 400$ 

FSI engine cover cut/painted for CAI. - 80$ 

Jetta Factory radio w/code - 20$ 

I have pictures of everything. 
615-838-7418


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> I will update this as I remember what I have laying around.
> 
> -5x100 and 5x112 5mm spacers


 5x112 57.1MM Centerbore 5mm spacers? If so, maybe we can work something out!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Can bring anything from Orchid Euro ( OrchidEuro.com ) to our vendor booth for free. Will have the normal selection of parts for sale there, but can bring any special orders for free. 

Sample of the OEM parts: 
Mk3 Right Hand Drive conversions - $950 (there will be a small delivery charge for this due to size). 
Vento bumpers - $450 rear, $250 front 
Golf 3 Euro Hatches - $375 ~ $450 
Bora trunks - $450 
Jetta Wagon Euro Hatch - $450 

etc etc etc. 




Frankie_GTi said:


> WTB: MK4 OEM Euro Bumper cover (color does not matter) PM me!


 Orchid will have a bunch of OEM rears for $240 down there. Also have the matching OEM Euro rebars too.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

the brit said:


> Orchid will have a bunch of OEM rears for $240 down there. Also have the matching OEM Euro rebars too.


 

Thank you, I couldn't remember the name of them from last year. I will give them a call tomorrow and see if they can bring what I need :thumbup:


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

the brit said:


> Orchid will have a bunch of OEM rears for $240 down there. Also have the matching OEM Euro rebars too.


 Thank you very much:thumbup::beer:


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I can bring:
Front and Rear Sway bars from 2008 Rabbit
Premium 7 Radio (I think I may have the code)

Let me know via PM


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

3 peice Desmond Keonigs
18x8 et 38 step lip
18x9 et 48 step lip
5x114.3

I ran a 15mm adapter on my MK6 for a nice fit in the rear.

These will be at the Gunther VW Booth! 

Would really like to trade for some nice 19's or will sell for around $900 cash at the show including wobble bolts. Fresh polish and paint from Wheel Wizzrds in ATL all straing and true, missing 1 center cap as you can see in the picture. You could remove the 3 large caps and run 4 smaller ones for a uniform look or have a machine shop make you 4 new large caps, easy fix. :thumbup:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Set of 6 440 injectors. $150
R32 fuel rail $30


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Tucci said:


> 3 peice Desmond Keonigs
> 18x8 et 38 step lip
> 18x9 et 48 step lip
> 5x114.3
> ...


pmd


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

would like to trade these mk2 gti/ jetta coupe seats. 
















the pictures aren't the best but they are pretty flawless. no rips tears or stains or anything of the sort. i have the matching rears as well.

i'm looking for mk2 recaros or anything sporty really let me know what you have:beer::beer: i can put money down depending on what you've got


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

DownhillA4 said:


> 5x112 57.1MM Centerbore 5mm spacers? If so, maybe we can work something out!


Yes they are. :thumbup: Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

5 RS Caps & Tool (check the sig) :beer:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll have these if any 1.8t B5 guys are interested. if anyone is interested PM and we can go from there.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I've got a set of ATS cups. 15x7 4x100 et 28. 
2 small nicks where the idiots removed the tires. 


600$








And I still have the stock centers.


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

*more...*

I can bring:

MK5 Premium 7 radio 
MK5 NEW cam follower
Clarion equalizer with adapter to use your Premium 7 with amplifiers
MK5 Suspensio with Neuspeed springs
Trade my GTI 35th aniv. reps (18x8.5 with mint 225-40 General)

Suspension and wheels:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got a Euro GTI front bumper painted TR, I'd trade for a shaved rabbit, long shot, but just throwing it out there. :laugh:


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

5x100 / 4x100 20mm spacers with extended ball seat bolts. $75


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I could bring the following if interested:

MK6 MFSW Brushed aluminum with the R badges. No DSG paddles, with black stitching. No airbag, but can point you in the right direction. X5

New/Used RNS-510's, 315's and RCD-510's w/maps, code, etc. 

9W7 and 9WZ BT modules. 

Etc.

My 18" Malloreys, w/mounted and balanced tires and TPMS

WTB: R Line MFSW w/paddles. Piano Black trim and stitching 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> I could bring the following if interested:
> 
> MK6 MFSW Brushed aluminum with the R badges. No DSG paddles, with black stitching. No airbag, but can point you in the right direction. X5
> 
> ...


 how much for the mk6 wheel? and the raidos?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

C2 shortrunner intake manifold for 12V VR6. OBD2 TB version. 

Modified to use a Schimmel billet fuel rail. Will need to be painted or re-polished. 

$750


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

I have a 2000 Jetta complete part out with golf front end. I will be bringing the following to sell if there is anything needed off the part out please let me know so I can pack them with me.

AEG 2.0 upper and lower intake manifolds $150 obo
MK4 Jetta all red tailights $40
Front strut bar $70
Yakima Roof Rack with Fairing, locks, clips cross bars (Mk4 4 door) $300 obo
Mk4 Golf badgeless grill with chrome strip(can be sanded and repainted easily) $50
Autotech 25mm Hollow front sway bar $175(may or may not have off the car in time)
02J transmission $400 obo


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

5x100/5x112 10mm spacers brand new


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Rolando_TX said:


> 5x100/5x112 10mm spacers brand new


How much?


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lawn_Mower said:


> how much for the mk6 wheel? and the raidos?


second that:thumbup: How much for the radios???


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

mk5/6 golf/gti rear storage tray. $150


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

white pepper said:


> mk5/6 golf/gti rear storage tray. $150


you have this or selling this Jon? kinda want


----------



## HWY HNTR (Dec 15, 2009)

I may bring some messed up barrels and lips for 35 hole 17 OZ's if anyone wants me to bring them

and I also have two 205/45-17's brand new I may bring if anyone wants them, I'll sell them dirt cheap










also have a T4 67mm turbo if someone wants it, 450 bucks


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

PM sent about those OZ lips


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Have some H4 euro lights for MK1 (round lights) 80$ NEW

















Have a set of PORSCHE scrip door handls 200$ OBO









Have a set of BBS RX2 16x6.5 (7 out of 10) Make me a offer

Have some Euro fog lights for a MK3 (clear) 200$ OBO 

Have more PIC up tommorw 


Please IM me so I will bring the stuff u want or I will leve it at home 


Thanks Steve


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll be looking for 4x100 wheels for my Mk1..

Anyone selling lmk.

Edit: The diesel broke on me so I'm not looking anymore.. Sorry to those who PM'd me. I'll still be there in my cabby I'll just be poor is all lol.


----------



## CH11#24 (Aug 20, 2009)

OEM Front Golf R Brakes with 500 miles on them. Brembos are coming dont need these. $600 picked up at the GMP Performance tent. Ask for Matt


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I just remembered I have the following MK1 stuff laying around.

- Brand new (still in box) alternator (AC car) $50
- Bosch voltage regulator $10
- Adjustable voltage regulator $20
- GTI fender flares (all mounting holes in tact) $40 for set of 4
- GTI headlamps $20 

Or $100 takes the lot. Really need to get this stuff gone.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just wanted to reiterate that I still have this vento bumper. Very rare in the US. 

$400


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

MKV FSI engine cover. Cut to fit a CAI 
Painted candy white.


----------



## mk2bailey86 (May 8, 2011)

I have mk2 door cards g60 and 8v flares mk3 dash vr6 upper lower intake metal valve cover power steering pumps...also mk2 center consoles and some other
mk2 interior parts if anyone wants I will bring


----------



## vr6gitti (Dec 3, 2008)

*Recaro seat bases for a MK2*... could be modified to work with a mk3 fairly easily. Complete with seat belt recievers. Also have a set of Recaro LS-Bs that need to be recovered. One is in fairly good condition. Im asking 200 for the frames. Taking offers on the seats would rather sell them locally. Pm me for further details and arrangements. I will be at sowo all three days.


























Here are the seats


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

WTB: MK3 Skid Plate for my TDI.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

mk1 stuff off the top of my head
Met black round light fenders, OEM $150/pr
GTI flares and front valance, $130
red armrests, $30
black cabby armrests, $30
glue in vent windows, $50

open to trades


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have OEM Euro clear turn signals for an 09-12 CC (first gen). They were on the car for less than 4k and are like-new.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5686112-ft-red-leather-2d-interior&p=77347299#post77347299

FOR THE MKVI GUYS!opcorn:


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Bringing a Zeitronix and an ECU, check signature for details..


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

WTB : GoPro HD2 Motorsports version. If you are interested please pm me. :thumbup:


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Brand new Hubcentring rings I can bring... 66.1mm CB to 57.1mm CB. $20.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

FS: GoPro HD Hero, Motorsports package. Will include instructions and all cables/accessories/etc. Will also include 32GB SD card. $175 obo.


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

A friend of mine will be looking for a set of BBS RC rims at SOWO.


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

still have these








20mm multilug 4x100 and 5x100, bolts are ball seat


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I can bring a turbo... T3 60-1 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545786-Garrett-T3-turbo-BFI-engine-mounts...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

I could bring:
5x100/5x112 11mm Spacers
ABD New Beetle Tie Bar
BNIB 2.5" Caddy Drop Plates
Used 3" Drop Plates
Touareg Atheos 19x9 stock wheels with adapters. Wheels have no center caps. Adapters have no bolts. Great price $250!








*$500*
These pieces are new they have not been mounted. Bumper now has cut out for center exhaust. Exhaust tips included.

















Also have a shaved hatch and BNIB Beetle Hood.


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

I am in need of a Scirocco II windshield. I don't care about how it looks as long as its not cracked. Please let me know. Will pay cash.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

mk4 koni coilovers for anything but r32.

used 1 season roughly 10k on them

$650


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

17x9.5 et56 square setup chrome Gotti G1001 $2,200.


----------



## vwlennon67 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wtb.... Mk3 jetta interior parts door cards, rear bench plastic trim for headliner and headliner itself....
Must be BLACK... Thanks


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

I'll be bringing this..FS/FT

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5665380-FS-FT-Super-Clean-2000-Audi-A6-Avant-5500


----------



## a.lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

Wtb mk4 Jetta floor mats in grey 


Sent from my fingers via my white iPhone and I guess tapatalk


----------



## Austrian Beauty (Dec 15, 2000)

*MK5 R32 steel braided brake lines*

For sale

Edited:

SOLD ... Hose Technik Stainless Steel braided hose with stainless steel fittings...SOLD




$30.00 OEM Floor mats - new condition- black cloth- for MK5 Jetta sedan (oval clip openings) 
this is a complete set of front & rear.

also,

complete set of MK5 Jetta GLI springs- with less than 2K miles when removed from the car
$50.00










also,

complete set of MK4 Jetta GLI springs with less than 2K miles when removed from the car
$40.00











MK4 Jetta grille - black emblem needs repainting $20.00


----------



## herbie2299 (May 9, 2012)

what do you wanna trade wheels for???


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

9a 16v cyl head 212k still attached to bottom end that has broken water pump housing to block bolts. i will pull the head this week if you are serious and bring it on sat or you can come by my shop thats about 45min south of helen in gainesville. 400 obo i know it's good as i put 70k of those miles on it in my 91 16v GTI, the bolts broke for the 2nd time and i said f-it i'm going vr6. 
call or text me 770-654-7313


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

New Factory finish. Just the cost to get them in this shape was close to what I am asking.
*Only TWO $499*

*BBS RS 158* 5x130 8jx16 ET 49


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

I have these parts I can bring if anyone wants them:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471418
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5074231
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5685577
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5685559
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5074245
I also have mk3 interior parts/and some exterior. IM me!!! 

thanks!!!!!!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## ZACKinIRAQ (Sep 19, 2003)

I've got a 98 Wolfsburg Jetta 2.0 auto I'm parting out. Most parts still available. PM me if you need anything.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

*WTB*

3" TIP for b5 a4 1.8t

lower front valance for mkIV GLS

Passat B5.5 badgeless grill.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Filling up the Orchid Euro van tonight and tomorrow, free delivery as always for anything in stock (except engines and RHD conversions :laugh.. May not have room for seats, so let me know if you want any brought down.

http://orchideuro.com/news/?p=119











Same goes for any specific colour Euro hatches, trunk lids, bumpers etc.


----------



## d3xt3r420 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a set, or at least the passenger, visor. MKIV Jetta, golf, etc.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

xtentual said:


> I can bring:
> Front and Rear Sway bars from 2008 Rabbit
> Premium 7 Radio (I think I may have the code)
> 
> Let me know via PM


Will give away the sway bars to anyone interested...just text me. The radio I will let go for $40. 404-606-6515


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*MK1, MK2, MK3, MK4, MK5 Parts*

Can supply pictures of anything you would like to see. PM me or email me [email protected] for fastest responses.

MKI Brand New In Box Clean Bumper Turn Signals. $25obo.

MKII Brand New In Box (small bumper 1/4 flares) rear stone guards. P/N: 191-353-931-B $40obo.
MKII GLI small (big bumper sedan) side moldings, mint condition. $100obo
MKII stock suspension with 110,000 miles on it. $40obo.
MKII/MKIII 020 Diesel REBUILT Trans. every gasket and seal was replaced. I believe the trans code is RN its the one with the very long 5th gear. 150obo.


MKIV 1.8t Random Mechanical parts. Make offers.
Mechanical Parts
MKIV 1.8t Random. Make offers.
Fueling, Secondary Air, Airbox, Vaccum
MKIV Drive by cable TB, Early style fuel rail and injectors. Make offers.
Fuel Rail w Injectors Throttle Body and Coil Packs
MKIV RSD valve cover (TMTuning) $200obo.
Valve Cover
MKIV Water/Meth spacer for OEM TB and extended bolts. $35obo.
Water/Meth Spacer
MKIV OEM 6-speed shifter. $20obo.
MKIV OEM 6-speed EIP Short Shifter. $40obo.
MKIV 42 Draft Design Billet Shifter bushings and endlinks. $25obo.
MKIV Clear Side markers. $20obo.

MKV GTI stock suspension with 45,000 miles on it. $100obo.
MKV GTI OEM unmodified engine cover & fog grilles. $50obo
Engine Cover & Fog Grills


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

MK3 Green Hellas Was *ASKINNNG* $150 but I'm negotiable 









Also a set of MK3 Jetta smoked ecodes. Have a broken tab asking $75

IM is key. I'm coming from Canada and don't want to bring this stuff for no reason


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

FS: MK4 FK Silverline Plus X coilovers used for 15K. $800obo. I'll only bring them to SOWO if there is interest, otherwise they stay at home.


----------



## Slim4life (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going to be bring 3 165/45/15 with me. all three for $150


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

dfonzi88 said:


> would like to trade these mk2 gti/ jetta coupe seats.
> the pictures aren't the best but they are pretty flawless. no rips tears or stains or anything of the sort. i have the matching rears as well.
> 
> i'm looking for mk2 recaros or anything sporty really let me know what you have:beer::beer: i can put money down depending on what you've got


Sent you a PM to trade for full set of grey Recaros. :beer:


I am looking to buy a few mkii parts:
-(Drivers side 2 door speaker mount for Recaro door card (my other one is solid black) or two front door pockets with speaker covers.
-Passenger side G60 flare or two front 16v big bumper flares in good shape.
-Black mkii 2-door carpet with all clips
-roof rack w/ bike rack/mount


*I can bring any of the items in my sig if interested (except for the seats).* :thumbup:


----------



## onelowgli (Apr 2, 2001)

*Wtb: BMP gli front valence*

As the title states I am looking to purchase an oem mk4 jetta gli front lower valence. I would prefer the factory black manic pearl color. Let me know if you have one to bring this weekend. 

Jim, text 410-320-6058


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

Buy my TSWs! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5558137-FS-TSW-Nurburgrings


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

Swet lookin dub and wheels.



Billburt said:


> Buy my TSWs!
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5558137-FS-TSW-Nurburgrings


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

Eastwood fender roller and heat guy kit used on one car 
$275 together or roller $250 and heat guy kit $65
mk4 2.0 upper and lower intake manifold great for swap $50 
mk3 jetta GLX outter tails both $10 
mk3 aba secondary air pump $40
mk4 secondary air pump $40 
mk3 jetta silver grill black emblem broken tabs but still secures $10 
Alpine xm tuner and everything you need to install and use it $65
Mk3 12v vr6 obd1 coilpack $65


CAN SEND PICS VIA TEXT


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

NJ1.8T said:


> Swet lookin dub and wheels.


Thanks


----------



## Alucard_11 (Apr 6, 2010)

*WTB*: MK3 Parts

-MK3 Driver Edition shift boot and knob. 
-Rear Passanger Window Regulator
-Motor Mounts
-Motor Mount Spacers

LMK guys :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

4x100 and 4x114 et35
57.1 hubrings installed
2 with Toyo T1Rs with ~80% tread left
2 with Yokohama S-drives with >90% tread left


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

I have a set of 4 17x9.5 sawblades if anyone wants them with 205/40 tires on them, 2 tires are shot. the wheels are in ok condition one has a bend in the lip, painted primer grey that is rough.*just pay for me transporting them i am tired of looking at them*( : Photobucket will not let me upload pics at the moment.


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

websaabn said:


> I have a set of 4 17x9.5 sawblades if anyone wants them with 205/40 tires on them, 2 tires are shot. the wheels are in ok condition one has a bend in the lip, painted primer grey that is rough.*just pay for me transporting them i am tired of looking at them*( : Photobucket will not let me upload pics at the moment.


Whats transpost cost? Sounds like a good deal someone grab these


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

TurboGG said:


> Whats transpost cost? Sounds like a good deal someone grab these


30-40$:laugh: i just want them gone!


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

4motion lower valance for a MKIV Jetta. Used, some scratches on the bottom, but otherwise in good shape. $100 obo. 704-719-01three6.







Mike


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

websaabn said:


> 30-40$:laugh: i just want them gone!


pics to me sent message


----------



## newbeetle1981 (Nov 30, 2001)

Bringing a handful of things
1.8t 2 piece oil pan $40
4 1.8t coils $5 for all
24v vr6 serp belt tensioner $20
double din monsoon radio $50
factory ipod dock kit for new gti $40
factory bluetooth module $40
2 throttle bodys a 2.0 and not sure what other is $25 for 2.0 have to see what other is off of.

412-292-5600
Arriving friday noonish


----------



## Lacostemk3 (May 19, 2005)

for sale wide steelies 14x8.5 and 9.5 with toyo tires 
call/txt 773-441-7915


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

*mk2 GLI trunk lid and spoiler*

alpine white. Can haul out there for 100 bucks if you want it. PM me

Good shape


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

*Fs: Audi flat fives*

Driving up to sowo with 5 Audi flat fives. They were recently refinished and have 2 new 225/40/18, 2 slightly used 225/40/18, and 1 235/40/18. I'm starting at 1150 obo since there's 5 of them, but pm me if you're interested! Thanks!


----------



## brandonekingatl (Mar 3, 2006)

Fs: 18" talladegas a/ Dunlops. Only 1073 miles on the set.
$1600

Text 4048497860 for pictures. Only here on Friday, heading back tonight to Atlanta but can be back on Sunday if needed

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Need conical extended bolts for a B5. LMK ASAP.


----------



## cwsugg (May 7, 2010)

Oi, looking for wheel trades. 

Got a set of 18x8.5 & 18x9.5 Amg mono blocks. Recently polished and painted with fresh tires(80%tread). Willing to trade for just about anything if the deal is sweet enough. 


I'll be here till Sunday morning. 
If interested, send me a text for pictures. 
919-221-2101


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

Damion wants to buy a E30 who is selling one...MESSAGE ME


----------



## GTIKole. (Nov 19, 2008)

Selling my rs's to pick up some new wheels. They are in Helen at SOWO right now. 

5x114.3
17x9 et28 (2" lips & 7" barrels) with 205/40 falken 512's
17x9.5 et25 (2.5" lips & 6.5" barrels) with 215/40 falken 512's

The wheels look great but are not perfect driver side rear barrel had two cracks but was re-weld by the PO. The pass side front lip has a small spot of rash, it's hard to see it has it has been sanded down and polished over. The faces could use a new coat of paint but still look good.

*$2200 firm with tires, wobble bolts and hub rings.*
Like I said the wheels are at SOWO right now!

here is pictures of them at the link.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kolegrove/sets/72157629710118966/


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

Selling CCW Lm-20s gold. 17x9,17x10 et32. 205/40s all the way around with 5k miles on them. $2500 cash they are yours text me at 7578670952 if interested!


----------



## SomeBulgarianKid (Mar 24, 2011)

looking for mk2 020 trans EMERGENCY let me know if you have one 5706205050 imat bestwestern


----------



## Chadillac910 (Mar 3, 2011)

215-40-16 Goodyear f1 tire for sale. 252-342-8794


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

if anyone happens to have a mk4 euro front and rear bumper and skid plate it would be bomb i dont want to go home empty handed!


----------



## TCkillers (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a damaged mk6 rear bumper for sale. $100 bucks its perfect for anyone that is looking into shaving their rear bumper. i really do not want to tote this back to Jacksonville so make me an offer. i think $100 isnt a bad deal at all 9045254224


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm looking to trade my mk5 plaid gti seats for any leather mk5. Coul even be jetta seats. Hit me up via PM or find me around the helendorf. 

I'm in the black mk5 gti with the big RS's. Haha even though that's half of the cars here.


----------

